# Sport Dog Ad In DU Magazine



## Edward Lee Nelson (Jan 2, 2017)

Linked you on FBook


----------



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

This is just teasing. I want to see the photo, but I don't have the magazine!


----------



## MillionsofPeaches (Oct 30, 2012)

I thought that was a yellow lab that Mark shot?


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

MillionsofPeaches said:


> I thought that was a yellow lab that Mark shot?



Inside the magazine there is an ad for Sportdog ecollars, P. 51.


----------

